# in iframe seite nach oben



## djendless (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem iframe in das eine .php-Seite eingebunden ist.
Hier die Seite: http://www.djendless.com/down.htm
Und hier dr Quelltext:  <td align="center" valign="top"> 
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
      </td>
    <td align="right" valign="top"> 
      <iframe width="190" height="120" name="iframe" src="jax_calendar/jax_calendar.php" scrolling="no" noresize frameborder="1" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0"> </iframe></td>

Der Rand des iframe habe ich auf 1 gestellt damit ihr besser sehen könnt wo das Problem ist. Der Calendar ist nicht ganz oben im iframe obschon ich doch alle margins auf 0 gestellt habe. Jedenfalls ist es im IE so und im Firefox und Opera  auch. 
Wie bringe diesen Calendar nach oben?
Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Dezember 2004)

Also das hier würde ich erstens mal in den Head setzen und nicht irgendwo in die Tabelle


```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="./css/default.css">
```
 
Und dein Kalender sieht aus als wäre da eine Leere zeile in der Tabelle oben


```
...<body>
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
	<td align="left" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
	<td align="right" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>...
```
 

Übrigens ich kann die Zahlen auf dem Kalender nicht erkennen die sind ein wenig klein


----------



## djendless (20. Dezember 2004)

Hey danke schön.
Hat sofort geklappt. Verstehe nicht wieso ich stundenlang an dem iframe rumprobiert habe. Tatsächlich war da eine leere Zeile in dem Kalender selbst.
Das mit der grösse der Zahlen werde ich demnach noch etwas testen müssen. Also ich sehe es gut. Viel grösse kann ich sie aber nicht machen, da ich kaum Platz dafür habe.
Besten Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------

